# Fat/"cow udder" - way back, by hind legs? (New ow



## foamy909 (Apr 1, 2005)

We adopted a DSH in December 04. She's approx 2 years old and fixed. 

She wasn't particularly overweight (9.5 lbs, med build), but in the past 6 weeks we've noticed that she's getting loose, hanging belly fat . . . but it's towards the back of her body, right in front of her hind legs. Reminds us of a cow udder.

From the side it looks like foofy fur, but when she trots away from us, it swings from side to side. We figured that if she was starting to get fat, it would show up in her mid-belly first?

Maybe it's because she's a white cat, but when she's on her back, the area looks a bit more pink than the rest of her body. 

She'll only let us rub her belly for about 20 seconds at a time anyway, but when we try to check it out she gets up. I don't know if it's because I'm too close to other things, or if it bothers her.

Appetite is OK, litter box use is normal, no different behavioral patterns.

Do we just have a soon-to-be fat cat? Or could it be something else?

Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This is normal....it's called a "fat sack" or "fat pad" depending on who you ask. I don't really know what the reason is for it. Heard some theories, but since they're just theories no sense passing them on. In any case, it's no harm to health.


----------



## Carbo (Dec 14, 2004)

My cat is a small, spayed female, weighing just 7.5 lbs. She is fourteen years old now, and has always had that swinging sack. She refuses to use the abdominal bench I bought her, too. :wink:


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't really think you have anything to worry about. I think alot of it has to do with how a cat's body reacts to a spay. Like humans, some recover differently from surgery than others. Miss Kitty is spayed and does not have that at all. Catbot, on the other hand is spayed and does have the 'udder' look to her. Think of it like what happens to women when they have babies. Some get pregnant and have a baby and then look like they were never pregnant, no belly fat or loose skin (**** them  And then there are those who end up with loose skin and belly fat. All bodies react differently from the same stressors.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, it's perfectly normal, and is especially noticeable on spayed/neutered cats. There are many theories, none definitive, on why it's there. It's not harmful, but does indicate possible weight issues. Body fat has a lot to do with it. When my kitties were 2 lbs overweight, the pouch was very pronounced. Now they're at their correct weight, and you can't see the pouch anymore.

Here's a couple older threads for ya:

What's with the "pouch"?
Flabby stomach


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the links. Before I've always seen it in reference to a spayed female, so I was wondering if that had something to do with it, but one of the threads said a male cat had the fat sack also, so I guess that's not it. Always more to learn!! :wink:


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

My cats both have it. I had a really fat cat growing up that also had it and he was a big ol' Tom (until he was fixed!) I used to defend him back then by telling people to look at pics of the big cats (lions, ect...) they get it too!

Jennifer


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

My calico has a good little pouch happening too. She could stand to lose a bit of weight... but cats are like people and have different builds, both of my girls tend towards a round figure! Scarlet has a much clearer spay scar "tucked" kind of area and I think this has a bit to do with why she has more of a pouch than her sister (Esprit has a very tiny one, you can really see it).

Poor kitties, can you imagine if they talked about their owners on a forum somewhere! 8O 

Topic: Is my Human Fat?
Post: I've noticed my human seems to be developing a "hangy pouch" around her mid section. It's starting to hang right over the weird things called "pants" she insists on wearing! Do you think it could be related to her diet? I've noticed she's suddenly switched to a new feed called "Chocolate Easter Eggs"?

:lol: :lol: 

Seriously I think this whole house is going on a diet! :roll:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Feral Fan said:


> Poor kitties, can you imagine if they talked about their owners on a forum somewhere!


What, you didn't know? 8O What do you think they're doing when they sit in the tub or under the bed or in a closet for hours on end? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet has quite the pouch too, and seems to be hanging even lower recently. :roll: 

I am sure our cats love that we discuss these topics!! :lol:


----------

